
Make Linux Fast Again - O_H_E
https://make-linux-fast-again.com/
======
aitchnyu
Could anybody explain? They look like bootloader options and I see how Spectre
mitigations slow down systems. But what about the rest?

~~~
nwah1
Yep. It is turning off Spectre/Meltdown mitigations. I also see the new MDS
mitigations turned off.

------
ncmncm
Short, and to the point!

I salute you.

